# CSUSA July 2017 Group Buy



## hcpens (Jul 19, 2017)

:biggrin:Welcome to the July 2017 CSUSA Group Buy.

Please *read *this post in its entirety.

First and foremost you must:
• Post to this thread and pm me if you would like to participate.
• Order and entry will be based on posting to this thread first

This group buy is limited to the first 20 or so, by the cutoff midnight CST, on the 20th to complete the above and fulfill the above and below.

OVERVIEW

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. I have spoken with Craft Supplies and they are willing to offer the PSI quantity discount on those kits they stock and if we meet the separate qualifications for the PSI discounts (generally limited to 10% of a quantity purchased). We will get the “club” discount on those kits for sure. Because we will not know if we meet the PSI limit the spreadsheet does not reflect a discount on PSI products. I will do those discounts retro and issue a refund if your order qualified for the additional discount. Please order the PSI products based on the “club” only discount prices and be happy if we get those PSI quantity discounts also.

IF YOU WANT TO PARTICIPATE.

The goal is to have everything done and ordered by August 1st, 2017. I will do my best to use USPS Medium Flat Rate Box (online USA postage price of $13.45 – non-commercial). Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary (for example, if your items will fit in a Small Flat Rate Box, I will return the difference). This postal rate is open to only USA shipping addresses only. International postal rates depend on country and I will figure and request the difference at mailing to be sent by PayPal.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. YOU are responsible for any additional insurance you want.

**New IAP guideline** Insurance will be included unless you specifically decline!
For reference:
$100 of insurance costs $2.65, 200= $3.35, 300= $4.35, 400=$5.50, 500= $6.65. Please refer to the USPS website if you need insurance above $500. Please put the exact amount in the excel sheet when you submit your order. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

WAITING LIST

If you do not make the top 20 do not hesitate to say you would like to be wait listed – follow the rules above about name and insurance. In the rare occurrence that someone drops out, I will try my best to bring in someone waiting. With the size of this order, if possible, when you indicate that you would like to be wait listed please indicate the number of products you would like to order (not the quantity – simply the number of products) – this will simply give me an idea of what I can do with the last minute drop out.

THE SPECIFICS

This buy is open to the first 20 (or so, by the cutoff of the 20th, midnight CST) respondents to this thread 

IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE. 

I will post in this thread when the participant limit is reached. 

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE

There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
• 1. PM me to get in – first 20 plus in are in by dead line
• 2. Must have a valid shipping address
• 3. Also, reply to this thread so others know when the 20 is met
• 4. New: In your reply in this thread you must state that you either want to "Insure for retail value" or "No additional insurance on my shipment." Additionally, on the spreadsheet, you must indicate the same.

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 20 plus to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits” and your insurance selection.

I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet too. Please note, download the spreadsheet at the bottom of this thread.

In the Excel document, there is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)
The sheet automatically calculates the PayPal fee – zero it out if “Friends and Family”

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

DEADLINES
• First 20 plus respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Friday, July 28, 2017 (Midnight – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Sunday, July 30 (Midnight – CST)

PAYMENTS - PAYPAL ONLY
I will be placing the order by Tuesday, Aug 1st, 2017. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above you will be removed from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. 

Several members and organizers have asked PayPal regarding the use of "Friends and Family" payment option. And it is OK in their eyes and has been each time they were contacted. The "Friends and Family" payment method has no fees for the recipient, thus saving you money. If you choose NOT to use the send money to Friends and Family option, the spreadsheet has already added 4% PayPal goods and services fee. If you use F&F option - follow the guide on the spreadsheet and zero out the PayPal fee.
I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. l try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

SHIPPING
Will be defaulted to published USPS Medium Flat Rate Box for online postage price of $13.45. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once I try to fulfill the order and we'll go from there.

SHIPPING INSURANCE
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it. I cannot and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then add it to your spreadsheet. I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL RETAIL value of your order.

KITS AVAILABLE
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern and will not be included in this buy. You are limited to the kits specified in the spreadsheet. (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount.) Prices and availability of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may want to check your items online to be sure.

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be added.

BACK ORDERED ITEMS
There will be NO back orders. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions.

CLOSEOUT ITEMS
There will be NO CLOSEOUT ORDERS. Items will be refunded without any questions.

MORE INFORMATION

The attached spreadsheet July 2017 Group Buy will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%.

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4.0% (only applicable if you’re NOT using the Friends and Family option in Paypal). Your PayPal fee may be less than what you pay, and this difference will be refunded. Once all payments are received and account settled to my satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any over payments. I’ll try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

All refunds or settlements will be in the form of a check included in your order.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – change the excel file name as follows: 
RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_July2017.xls

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

email: handcraftedpens2012.@gmail.com


----------



## Silverado (Jul 19, 2017)

*July Group Buy*

Count me in for at least 10 Artisan kits

Thanks
Tim


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 19, 2017)

I am in.  No additional insurance required.


----------



## hcpens (Jul 19, 2017)

*Current members for Group Buy*

This is a current listing of those that have posted to the previous GB Research post and are in the buy, others are still welcome till 20 July 2017 at 11:59 CST.

1. gt64155
2. TonyL
3. tdsmart
4. Silverado
5. firewhatfire
6. magpens
7. VotTak
8. napagibb
9. socdad
10. Indiana_Parrothead
11. Talltim
12. BURLMAN
13. scotian12
14. bedangerous
15. wwneko
16. vtgaryw
17. Chopit
18. ajollydds
19. zig613

Room for more to sign up!


----------



## zig613 (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm in.  PM on its way.  Insure for retail value.

Thanks,

Wade


----------



## TonyL (Jul 19, 2017)

I am in as originally posted. PM on the way. Thank you for organizing!


----------



## napagibb (Jul 19, 2017)

I am in Email sent


----------



## ajollydds (Jul 19, 2017)

I am in. 20 artisan kits as posted in previous.  Insure for retail value. Thanks again!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 19, 2017)

sent


----------



## VotTak (Jul 19, 2017)

I am in as originally posted. PM after I get back from work.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 19, 2017)

Order form sent. Thank you!


----------



## tdsmart (Jul 19, 2017)

I am in, will buy at least 10 kits and I will take the insurance.


----------



## vtgaryw (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm in, will buy also take the insurance.

Thanks!

Gary


----------



## Chopit (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm in for 12 Kits
Chopit

I'm sending my 2 and final corrected spread sheet.  Left off my pay pal email address
Thank you


----------



## hcpens (Jul 19, 2017)

There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
• 1. PM me to get in – first 20 plus in are in by dead line
• 2. Must have a valid shipping address
• 3. Also, reply to this thread so others know when the 20 is met
• 4. New: In your reply in this thread you must state that you either want to "Insure for retail value" or "No additional insurance on my shipment." Additionally, on the spreadsheet, you must indicate the same.

Thanks to all that have sent the required info in this post, it will help when I am scanning all of the e-mail / PM.

We have reached the 20 members, but I am willing to allow others so we can reach the extra discount in cost to you.

Richard


----------



## gt64155 (Jul 19, 2017)

I am in as originally posted. PM later today,


Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Csteck00 (Jul 19, 2017)

*I am in and will buy at least 10 kits + $2.65 Insurance. PM sent*

Have sent you a PM and please add $2.65 for insurance


----------



## Talltim (Jul 19, 2017)

I am in. I want the extra insurance for retail value. I will fill everything in by tonight I am on the road driving till then.


----------



## dthayer (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm in if you are still open. I will take the insurance. I will fill out the spreadsheet this evening (have appointments all day). THANKS MUCH for doing this for us -- it must be a tremendous amount of work!


----------



## KCW (Jul 19, 2017)

If there is room left, I would be in for at least 10 kits, and I would take the extra insurance.


----------



## Monty (Jul 19, 2017)

If room, I'm in for at least 10 clickers with no insurance.
I'll PM you tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## bedangerous (Jul 19, 2017)

I am in as in original thread. Will PM 

I want insurance and will buy a minimum of 10 kits.


----------



## hcpens (Jul 19, 2017)

:banana:Here is the latest group that are IN:

gt64155
TonyL
tdsmart
Silverado
firewhatfire
magpens
VotTak
napagibb
socdad
Removed post # 24
Talltim
BURLMAN
scotian12 withdrew
bedangerous
wwneko
vtgaryw
Chopit
ajollydds
zig613
dthayer
KCW
Csteck00
Monty

I am in the process of replying the confirmation of being in the group. We are over 20 members BUT that's great, so thanks for hanging in there. :bananen_smilies046:


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Jul 19, 2017)

You can scratch me off the list, unexpected refrigerator repair I am sure you will have still have enough for a group buy. 

Thanks Mike


----------



## hcpens (Jul 19, 2017)

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> You can scratch me off the list, unexpected refrigerator repair�� I am sure you will have still have enough for a group buy.
> 
> Thanks Mike



Thanks for the update, let me know if something changes.

Richard


----------



## magpens (Jul 19, 2017)

Mal Phillips - magpens on IAP

I am in. . I want 30 Zen Black Titanium Rollerballs.

Shipping to Canada please. . No additional insurance.

I CAN NOT OPEN THE SPREADSHEET .... don't have Excel .... what should I do ?


----------



## hcpens (Jul 19, 2017)

*Group Buy update*

Still need a confirmation PM or e-mail from the following:

gt64155 -Received
scotian12 Received
socdad
VotTak  - Received
wwneko Received

Have received a spreadsheet from the following:
ajollydds
Burlman
Chopit
firewhatfire
KCW
Monty
napagibb
talltim
tdsmart
TonyL
zig613

Thanks, I know a lot of you have a job so you are still good till the Spreadsheet Dead Line.

Richard


----------



## VotTak (Jul 19, 2017)

Confirmation PM sent.


----------



## Talltim (Jul 19, 2017)

I emailed you my spreadsheet


----------



## hcpens (Jul 20, 2017)

*Got you covered*



magpens said:


> Mal Phillips - magpens on IAP
> 
> I am in. . I want 30 Zen Black Titanium Rollerballs.
> 
> ...



Got you covered, If you cannot get the spreadsheet open, then just send this information:
Your IAP screen name:		IAP User Name			
Your “real” name:		Your Real Name Here			
Your shipping address here:		Address			
		                                        City			
		                                         State			
		                                         Zip Code			
Did you want additional shipping insurance?		Yes/No			
Your PayPal linked email address:

and the name, part number and quantity you would like to order from 
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/


----------



## hcpens (Jul 20, 2017)

*July 2017 Group Buy*

Still need spreadsheets from the following::biggrin:
bedangerous _ Received 
Csteck00
dthayer
gt64155
magpens - Received
scotian12  
Silverado
socdad - Withdrew
VotTak
vtgaryw
wwneko

Thanks, Richard


----------



## hcpens (Jul 21, 2017)

*July 2017 GB UPDATE*

Good morning all,:musical-note:

Hope everyone is having a GRAND day, it was 94 degrees in my workshop this morning, forgot to leave the doors open.

The following FANTASTIC Members still need to send their spreadsheet to me as soon as possible. 

Csteck00
dthayer
gt64155
Silverado
socdad - Withdrew
VotTak
vtgaryw
wwneko

If I missed one please let me know and I will look again, up to 90 emails/PM to look through.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## socdad (Jul 21, 2017)

I sent a PM last night, sadly I will need to pass on this group buy. I apologize for the late notice...


----------



## wwneko (Jul 21, 2017)

My apologies, I didn't see that the buy went live until now.  I will send a pm, email, and payment as soon as you confirm my spreadsheet.  I will take insurance at the full retail value.  Thanks for organizing the group buy and for your patience with us not so active on IAP.


----------



## hcpens (Jul 22, 2017)

*July 2017 GB UPDATE*



socdad said:


> I sent a PM last night, sadly I will need to pass on this group buy. I apologize for the late notice...



Not an issue, thanks for the update and let me know if things change.:biggrin:

Richard


----------



## hcpens (Jul 24, 2017)

*July 2017 GB UPDATE*

Have received the following spreadsheets:

ajollydds
bedangerous
Burlman
Chopit
firewhatfire
gt64155
karl_99
KCW
magpens
Monty
napagibb
talltim
tdsmart
TonyL
VotTak
wwneko
zig613

If I missed someone please let me know as as possible.

For those who have not paid, which is OK, I will send you an e-mail with a verified cost.

Thanks


----------



## hcpens (Jul 24, 2017)

All, please send using PayPal e-mail of handcraftedpens2012.@gmail.com (Preferred method)

If you have already sent to the one without a (period) after 2012 not to worry I will still receive your payment.

Thanks


----------



## TonyL (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you Richard. Payment Sent. PP kicked-out your email address with the "." (period). I sent it to the one without the period. Thanks again!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 24, 2017)

SEND ME AN INVOICE.  i CANT REMEMBER WHAT I WANTED OR HOW MUCH IT WAS



hcpens said:


> All, please send using PayPal e-mail of handcraftedpens2012.@gmail.com (Preferred method)
> 
> If you have already sent to the one without a (period) after 2012 not to worry I will still receive your payment.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 24, 2017)

Payment sent.  PayPal doesn't like the period.


----------



## napagibb (Jul 24, 2017)

Richard
Payment sent
Thanks


----------



## hcpens (Jul 24, 2017)

firewhatfire said:


> SEND ME AN INVOICE.  i CANT REMEMBER WHAT I WANTED OR HOW MUCH IT WAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Working on sending and verifying all invoices


----------



## hcpens (Jul 25, 2017)

*Almost done - ready to order once payments are received*

OK, OUT standing responses, THANKS

Here are the latest numbers:685 items requested

Spreadsheets received:
ajollydds
tonyl
kcw
scotian
chopit
vtgaryw
gt64155
wwneko
burlman
karl _99
monty
magpens
firewhatfire
bedangerous
napagibb
vottak
talltim
silverado
tdsmart
zig613

The above 20 members will get a PM from me showing what they ordered and if they have paid, the amount received. If not paid then they can send to my PP at handcraftedpens2012@gmail.com


----------



## hcpens (Jul 26, 2017)

*July 2017 GB UPDATE*

Have sent invoices via PM to all that I have not received a payment from:

Will be placing the order not later than the 1st of Aug as stated in the Rules.

Thank you to all of the 21 (TWENTY-ONE):bananen_smilies047: members that have participated in this GB.

I am going to have a beer (or 2) and finalize the invoices, or maybe head to the beach and....
:bananen_smilies046:


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent payment


----------



## magpens (Jul 26, 2017)

Payment sent.

Thank you every so much for doing this Group Buy, Richard !!!!!

I know it is a big job for you, and we all appreciate it VERY MUCH, Richard !!!


----------



## gt64155 (Jul 26, 2017)

Payment sent. To the non . email address.

Thank you every so much for doing this Group Buy, Richard 

I know it is a big job for you, and we all appreciate it.

Thanks,
Bill Thompson


----------



## ajollydds (Jul 26, 2017)

Payment sent last night, thanks again!


----------



## bedangerous (Jul 26, 2017)

Payment sent. 
Thanks


----------



## Silverado (Jul 27, 2017)

*July Group buy*

Payment Sent

Thank-You Richard!!


----------



## hcpens (Jul 28, 2017)

Great, looks like everyone has paid, will verif this evening and if everything is still good, then I will start the ordering. PayPal will only let me buy 3k a day, and we're sitting at an 8k order, so everything should be on order by the 1st or 2nd of August. Will post the tracking numbers as I get them. Already have all of the shipping supplies, except the beer, :bananen_smilies046: But that is not an issue, should have enough for a keg party.:hypnotized:

Richard


----------



## TonyL (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Jul 29, 2017)

Ah! I finally look at the page and it's a couple weeks late to a group buy. Drat. If you do this again in the future please keep me in mind


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 29, 2017)

awesome.  no rush on mailing mine.  I will be on away on vacation through the 9th anyway.

thanks for doing this  

Phil 



hcpens said:


> Great, looks like everyone has paid, will verif this evening and if everything is still good, then I will start the ordering. PayPal will only let me buy 3k a day, and we're sitting at an 8k order, so everything should be on order by the 1st or 2nd of August. Will post the tracking numbers as I get them. Already have all of the shipping supplies, except the beer, :bananen_smilies046: But that is not an issue, should have enough for a keg party.:hypnotized:
> 
> Richard


----------



## hcpens (Aug 1, 2017)

1st of three parts of our group order has shipped to me. Will post tracking number if anyone cares after I get it, will make my 2nd GB purchase on Wednesday am.


----------



## hcpens (Aug 2, 2017)

OK,

Good Day everyone, on todays order from CSUSA on item Jr. Statesman Rollerball (postable) Rhodium/Black Titanium	050-2332 they will only ship 8 of the 17 requested. B/O was not to end of Sept so per the rules NO BACK ORDERS made and I will adjust the total and refund to those not shipped.

Anyone that ordered this item and would like none, or part of the 8, please let me know so I can adjust for the request.

Confused by the above - Just PM me and I will try to reword the information. Very busy day at work.

Thanks, 1st order will be in to me on Friday and I will start packaging what is received.

8/01/17 order # 1245173 shipped, arriving Friday.
8/02/17 order # 1245403 processing as of today and shipping info to come.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 2, 2017)

Thx for the update.  I'm in no rush.


----------



## Talltim (Aug 2, 2017)

TonyL said:


> Thx for the update.  I'm in no rush.





Well, I am like a kid waiting for Christmas.


----------



## hcpens (Aug 4, 2017)

*waiting for Christmas*



Talltim said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > Thx for the update.  I'm in no rush.
> ...



Looks like this one is going to be shipped around the 20th of Dec to make it in time for Christmas, would not want to disappoint anybody.


----------



## Talltim (Aug 4, 2017)

On second thought, forget the Christmas reference, I am as anxious as a person in Thailand waiting for the queens birthday. (August 12)


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm just thankful you snuck me in at the last minute. Can put me last for sure.


----------



## hcpens (Aug 5, 2017)

2nd delivery arrived today, working on filling orders as items arrive and then will ship when complete. Should get order 3 next week. CSUSA is being REALY good about getting everything shipped. No missing items yet.


----------



## hcpens (Aug 7, 2017)

Packages are going into the mail on Tuesday, will post tracking number and user names.


----------



## hcpens (Aug 10, 2017)

Some items, bushings, tubes, were not complete in the third box, should have replacements by Friday, then everything will go out by Monday if not on Saturday. Sorry for the delay.

Richard


----------



## Talltim (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks for the update


----------



## hcpens (Aug 14, 2017)

Sorry for the delay in shipping. I have 9 boxes that are going out today and have PM'd those receiving them, again I am sorry for the delay, will not happen again and I thank you for your patience with my first Group Buy of this size.

The remaining boxes will go out on Tuesday.


----------



## hcpens (Aug 17, 2017)

*July 2017 GB Shipping*

Family issues have prevented me from being able to post, ICU and ER room are not compatible for WiFi. I have been bedside for the last two day's with my mother, she is 94 and has had a great life. The family is coming in so it will be crazy for a while, so bear with me as my posting will sporadic.

The last group of packages are going out today and will post tracking numbers for Mondays and today shipments, although most have arrived or will by the time most will see this post.

Thank you,

Richard


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 17, 2017)

Prayers for the family.


----------



## Talltim (Aug 17, 2017)

Thank you for the update.  Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## Monty (Aug 17, 2017)

I'll keep you and your mother in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hcpens (Aug 17, 2017)

*July 2017 GB Shipping*

*Shipped Monday 14 July:*

Mitchell Karmel 9405 8036 9930 0490 0766 53

Gary Walz 9405 8036 9930 0490 0766 91

Anthony Lobello 9405 8036 9930 0490 0766 84

Tim McKenzie 9405 8036 9930 0490 0766 77

Tim Ryan 9405 5036 9930 0083 5934 67

Karl Henschel 9405 8036 9930 0490 0766 60

Dirk Thayer 9405 8036 9930 0490 766 46

Steven Gibbons 9405 8036 9930 0490 0766 39

James Huntsman 9405 8036 9930 0490 0766 22 



*SHIPPED Tuesday:*

Richard Horner 9406 1036 9930 0006 9192 52

Ankur Jolly 9405 8036 9930 0490 8861 84

Stephan Polyak 9405 8036 9930 0490 8861 91

Dick Heatwolf 9405 8036 9930 0490 8862 07

Dan Karsten 9405 8036 9930 0490 8862 14

Wade Knight 9405 8036 9930 0490 8862 21


*Shipped Thursday 18 July*

Chris Stecklein 9405 8036 9930 0492 0313 91

Phil Morris 9405 8036 9930 0492 0314 14

Mannie Steglich 9405 8036 9930 0492 0314 21

John Muncie 9405 8036 9930 0492 0314 07

George Thompson 9406 1036 9930 0006 9392 43

Tim Leffew 9405 8036 9930 0492 0314 38

Tom Smart 9405 8036 9930 0492 0329 92

Processing the two Canada orders now, and will update in a few min.

Darrell Eisner  9475 7036 9930 0238 4446 30


Thanks Richard


----------



## ajollydds (Aug 17, 2017)

I will pray for you and your family as well, thanks for the update. 
God bless.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 17, 2017)

I will put your mother and your family in my prayers.


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 18, 2017)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## KCW (Aug 18, 2017)

I got mine yesterday, thank you for working on this, even though you are going through this hard time.  I will keep you, and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bedangerous (Aug 18, 2017)

I received my package. Thanks for doing this. 
My thoughts are with you.
Mitch


----------



## Chopit (Aug 18, 2017)

Received my package today thoughts and prayers are with you and your family thank you so much


----------



## TonyL (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you, recd yesterday. Many prayers.


----------



## Monty (Aug 18, 2017)

*Looks like mine ended up somewhere in San Antonio -
*



*Tracking Number:  9405803699300492031421* 

           Delivered                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  *Product & Tracking Information*

See Available Actions *Postal Product:* Priority Mail™                   *Features:*                                                                                                                                                                                                       Insured


                                                                                                                                                                Date & Time             Status of Item             Location                                                          August 18, 2017,                 4:47 pm                                           Delivered, In/At Mailbox                                           SAN ANTONIO, TX 78223                                                                                   Your item was delivered in or at the mailbox at 4:47 pm on August 18, 2017 in SAN ANTONIO, TX 78223.                                                                                                   August 17, 2017,                     1:49 pm                                                       Item Accepted/Picked Up for Initial Processing                                                        SAN ANTONIO, TX 78223                                                                                           August 17, 2017,                     1:48 pm                                                       USPS picked up item                                                        SAN ANTONIO, TX 78223                                                                                           August 17, 2017                                                                            Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS, USPS Awaiting Item


----------



## Talltim (Aug 19, 2017)

That is interesting.  My tracking number says the same thing.  It was even delivered at the same time. 

Delivered in San Antonio at 4:47

Originally it said it was to be delivered today.  

Will wait and see.  If not I hope the person in San Antonio is at least a turner.


----------



## tdsmart (Aug 19, 2017)

Richard, I received my box today, everything accounted for. Thanks very much for taking this on!!


----------



## jcm71 (Aug 19, 2017)

tdsmart said:


> Richard, I received my box today, everything accounted for. Thanks very much for taking this on!!



Likewise, Richard.  Thank you.


----------



## VotTak (Aug 19, 2017)

Got my box. Everything is in perfect order. Thanks for leading this group buy.


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 19, 2017)

Got mine today.  Now to put it to good use.  Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## napagibb (Aug 20, 2017)

Got mine Friday Thanks again!


----------



## zig613 (Aug 21, 2017)

Richard,

My parcel arrived safely along with the M&Ms and snicker bars!!!  Many thanks for organizing this group buy.

Thanks,

Wade


----------



## hcpens (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you all for the updates and kind words, learned a lot from this GB, mainly how KIND our members are, and patient they can be. 

Thanks again for letting me do this, still here for any issues anyone may have just let me know.

Wade, glad you enjoyed the little extras.

Richard


----------



## wwneko (Aug 23, 2017)

Richard, My box was recieved today.  M&M's lasted about 30 seconds  Thanks for running the buy, it's a lot of work and I appreciate it!


----------



## Talltim (Aug 23, 2017)

Woooo.  Hooo.   It got here and everything looks accounted for. 

Richard, let me add my thanks to what everyone else has said for all the work you put into this.  

I am excited now!!


----------



## Monty (Aug 23, 2017)

Mine arrived today also. Thank you, Richard, for stepping up and running this GB.


----------



## hcpens (Aug 25, 2017)

*Glad to hear*



wwneko said:


> Richard, My box was received today.  M&M's lasted about 30 seconds  Thanks for running the buy, it's a lot of work and I appreciate it!



Thanks for the updates, and I will have to include more M&M"s next time.:biggrin:


----------



## hcpens (Aug 28, 2017)

Good day everyone, it looks like all of the packages have been delivered and or received. Please let me know if you are short any items.

Thank you for letting me run this Group Purchase, it was an experience.

Richard


----------



## scotian12 (Sep 5, 2017)

Richard....my box arrived today in good order. Thank you very much for running this group buy. Darrell


----------

